# Printer turns off computer



## dance611 (Mar 27, 2011)

I am running Mac X ,10.6.7. Have a Brother HL 2170W WIRELESS Printer that reciently started to turn off my computer when I Printed to the printer.I have had the printer for *6 Months (no problems).* Took the Computer (Mac Mini 266 gh Intel Core Duo,w 4 GB 1067 MHZ DDR3. to Apple, they ran there Tests, and all was OK. when I print to it, I get a Loud *Pop*,The computer shuts down. Why?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Where is the pop coming from? Does the printer also shut down? Are there any other wireless devices? What happens if the printer is plugged into the Mac?


----------



## dance611 (Mar 27, 2011)

The Pop comes from the Mini Mac when it shuts down.The printer does not shut down.The only other wirelees device is the Apple 2GB Extreme and the mouse and keyboard. I have used it for 6 months without problems, then it started to act up about 2 week ago.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Is the Mac plugged into a power surge protector?


----------



## dance611 (Mar 27, 2011)

No ,Printer is wireless, Now plugged into a wall outlet... Mac is plugged into a wall Outlet. It sends signal to mac via A Time capsule. Had no trouble for 6 months. Now have problems, am seting up mirrired G4 with printer to see if the problem reoccures!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Good way to trouble shoot. Also try plugging it directly into the Mini, and if possible, try a different printer all together.


----------

